# Outboard size for a Daysailer?



## Ledhead51879 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just bought a 17' O'Day daysailer 3 and am looking for an outboard motor, what would be a good size motor to look for?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

How about a couple of canoe paddles instead? 
If you must have an outboard I'd suggest nothing bigger then a 2 or 2.5 HP engine. Even that size may really add a lot of weight where it is not really needed or wanted.
They also make some light weigh, low HP electric motors but they will require a battery.
Where are you sailing your O'Day DS III that you need/want a motor?


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

I have an O'Day DS II with a 1.2 hp Johnson that moves the boat at hull speed. You can go to 8 hp which gets her to plane very nicely. So the best options are a really small outboad, or else big enouth to plane. If you are just learning to sail, a small outboard is a real comfort; otherwise you really have to think about how you are going to dock the boat by sail power.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A sculling oar is probably a better option.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use an older 2.2 HP 2-stroke on my Daysailer and it moves along just fine, even with 4 people.

Consider your sailing grounds as to whether you even need an outboard. I do because I sail in the ocean on occasion and feel an engine is a safety issue with tides and currents.

But I also lake sail and don't even take the engine; two paddles work fine for that last 100 feet to the ramp after dropping the sails.

I know many on the daysailer-dot-org website use cheap trolling motors.


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

My mom has one that we have used both a 4 and a 2hp on. The 4hp is overkill in everything but trying to push into winds over 20 knots when it is really nice. Unless you plan on pushing into large headwinds/waves regularly, a 2hp with a longshaft and a good prop would be best. Those boats don't like extra weight in the stern.


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

British Seagull 40+, anything else is just a cheap imitation...


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a Daysailer (loved it!) and used a Tanaka air-cooled outboard. 3 HP, great little engine, but loud. Super-lightweight, started every time. You can find them in classifieds or on Craigs List for a couple of hundred bucks or less.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ledhead51879 said:


> I just bought a 17' O'Day daysailer 3 and am looking for an outboard motor, what would be a good size motor to look for?


If you just trying to get in and out the docks, maybe something like a minn kota 50lb thrust electric motor would do the trick, but you will need a battery too.


----------



## PPPPPP42 (Mar 11, 2009)

A crosswind at the dock will make a one paddle or pole manuever miserable, not sure a motor is necessary in that size and I've seen some people with flush mount oarlocks on boats that size that move around as well as any rowboat. Get oars that separate in the middle and stow in the little forward compartment to keep the out of the way of things under sail.


----------

